# Asbestos Siding



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Did a proposal today on a house that may have asbestos siding. Doing some research and most info talks about removal procedure. Just want to pressurewash and sand a few spots. Siding is in pretty good shape. Not sure of the age yet. Sweet little old lady, she took me to basement and showed me the 4 gallons of paint and paintbrushes she bought on sale a year ago, said I was welcome to use any of it!
Talked to SW, they don't carry test kit, looked online, found info that says a certified person has to collect and send in to proper lab. And that only applies to contractors removing it.
I am off to do some more research, just wanted to get you guys started!
I am sure when I come back Timhag will have the proper link!:thumbup:


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

take a picture and post - I can tell just by looking at it. Don't sand it whatever you do! Only pressure washing - and even that is frowned upon!


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Good Lord don't sand it!!!!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

RC try this http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cach...ting+Asbestos+siding&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=7&gl=us 

And this http://www.google.com/products?sour...T4GGIC_enUS210US210&q=Asbestos+test+kits&um=1


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks tim, can always count on you!
Try to get a pix tomorrow.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

RC Painting said:


> Thanks tim, can always count on you!


Hope thats what you're looking for, if not, i'll try to find some other info.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, I read tons of info. Most deals with removal. If it is a homeowner or less than a four family home, you can do it yourself 
To test it, you can send a properly collected specimen to a lab and pay 10-25 dollars. Seems most of the exterior stuff was stopped in the 70s, interior in the 80s.
As long as it is not "friable" seems like I am ok. No sanding!
Thanks


----------

